

Modern Style Guides - zandi
https://speakerdeck.com/shayhowe/modern-style-guides-for-a-better-tomorrow
Times are changing and so must the process in which we design and build websites. The days of designing static compositions in Photoshop are a thing of the past, instead, responsive design within the browser is the future. This new world is not without its own risks, but if we focus on maintainability, organization, and modularity we can achieve a better tomorrow
======
zandi
Times are changing and so must the process in which we design and build
websites. The days of designing static compositions in Photoshop are a thing
of the past, instead, responsive design within the browser is the future. This
new world is not without its own risks, but if we focus on maintainability,
organization, and modularity we can achieve a better tomorrow.

In this talk Shay will outline styleguides, living documentation on the design
and development of a website, and their role within web design and development
process. Looking at a few modern practices and standards, this talk will cover
the benefits of stylesguides, the strategy behind creating one, and how to
best utilize one within your project.

------
hashmal
Why web-design in Photoshop was even a thing to begin with, I still wonder.

